# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Тесты на беременность - разновидности и отзывы

## Ramadana

Предлагаю обсудить тесты разных видов и фирм-производителей - их чувствительность, цену, качество и, естественно, результаты! 

У меня еще до предполагаемых мес ждать  ЦЕЛЫХ 7 дней, а уже кажутся сиптомы беременности
Планируем с мужем  ляльку, подскажите, какие тесты на "Б" эффективнее!

----------


## olga_s

самое эффективное - сдать кровь в инвитро или гемотесте на В-ХГЧ

----------


## Домик в деревне

по моему опыту любой не самый дешевый тест (от 50р. шт.) все верно показывает.
а также смеюсь про "целых 7 дней". 
еще замечено, что когда ляльку начинаешь хотеть, появляются симптомы. они как бы заманивают человечка, и не обязательно в этом же цикле беременность, но очень скоро - точно.

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Эвитест струйный рано показывает вторую полоску или анализ на в-хгч в любой лаборатории

----------


## Ramadana

Не выдержала - сделала струйный Эвитест сегодня утром (по циклу 10 ДПО) - показал отрицательно. Надеюсь, что рано делала, т.к. на самом тесте пишут, 1 день задержки.

Девочки, а на какой самый ранний срок можно сдать В-ХГЧ? Это из вены?

----------


## Домик в деревне

ОООО!!! *ПрЫнцесска* поздравляю с рождением дочки! Только что увидела, что появилось второе чудо в информации. Так здорово!! Какое имя красивое!

----------


## Jazz

Ой, Инна, и я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям! Совсем недавно видела вас еще вполне "кругленькими" (не помню где, кажется, в парке, но помню, что порадовалась за вас). А вот уже чудо и свершилось! Ура!

----------


## Jazz

А про тесты я не очень в теме. Сделала первый попавшийся в аптеке, когда задержка уже дней 5 была (Evitest это был). Он сразу оказался положительным. А после для верности ХГЧ сделала.
Да, Яна, кровь на ХГЧ из вены берут. Пишут, что он показателен уже на 6-10 день после зачатия.

----------


## kiara

Я бы тоже, если ооочень симптомов хочется) *понимаю очень-очень)), пошла анализ делать. 
Тесты такие заразы-могут попасться просто брак, а ты сиди-переживай, ну их) *хотя когда мы ждали Ку, я делала тесты месяца два, будучи беременной-просто ради удовольствия от созерцания этих полосок)))))) пользовалась струйными, однажды мне попался какой-то весь гламурный, в цветочках и "элегантно изогнутый" как писАл производитель *

----------


## kazangi

я делала всегда тесты разных фирм, т.к. некоторые почему-то показывали, а некоторые нет, даже когда уже я точно знала, что беременна. Фраутест никогда не подводил))

----------


## Амина

Самые дешевые, по 7 руб которые, заразы, ложноположительными бывают((

----------


## mamaRita

я не в теме. Делала тест 3 раза в жизни. Все сработали :Smile:

----------


## Ramadana

Девочки сдала В-ХГЧ в Гемотесте. Пришел результат - беременности нет.
Попались отрицательные отзывы о этой клинике. А потом и вообще видео-новости посмотрела, как женщина во время аборта скончалась прямо в кресле, аборт был нелегальный и они ее труп выбросили в лес. Клинику прикрыли: http://srv2.newstube.ru/media/mediki...ientku-v-parke
И что анализа часто ошибочные многие пишут.
Что теперь делать не знаю. Верить или нет. Так хочется, чтобы они ошиблись.

----------


## yakudza

остается только потерпеть, я думаю. если бер-ть есть она от вашего незнания не рассосется))))))
 А в месяц даже любой самый дешевый тест покажет 2 полоски. Не надо настолько на этом вопросе состедотачиваться! Всему свое время!

----------


## Ramadana

> остается только потерпеть, я думаю. если бер-ть есть она от вашего незнания не рассосется))))))


Это точно, уж если есть, то не рассосется))))

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Спасибо за поздравления! Ну что, больше не делала тест?

----------


## Ramadana

Сделала повторно струйный Еви - показал отрицательно. Врач тоже подтвердил отрицательно. Так что пока все способы мною опробованные не подвели к сожалению.

----------


## Амина

В Инвитро сказали, что сдавать анализ на ХГЧ имеет смысл уже при нескольких днях задержки.... Иначе тоже могут быть ошибочными результаты...

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

Марин, ты уже хотела анализ на ХГЧ пойти сдать?

----------


## polya

> В Инвитро сказали, что сдавать анализ на ХГЧ имеет смысл уже при нескольких днях задержки.... Иначе тоже могут быть ошибочными результаты...


Это они так говорят, чтобы ты их потом не засудила)))
Я и с первым и со вторым сдавала кровь до задержки. Знала, когда овуляция (по БТ), примерно отсчитывала ИЗ (оно у меня всегда кровило слегка) и после него на 3-й день уже ХГЧ показывал от 40 и выше. И тесты уже еле-еле полосатились. Но это кому невтерпеж))) А так за 2 дня до предпологаемых КД тест на ХГЧ точно покажет - есть или нет. Лучше натощак сдавать и не есть накануне ничего жирного, во избежание ложноположит-го.

ПыСы: с другой стороны, у нас все время запланировано было и никогда не было так, как в кино - "эффекта неожиданности", потому, что я, наверное, все тесты скупила в ближайших аптеках; и бывало делала их не по одному за сутки)))))

----------


## Амина

Если ХГЧ от 40 и выше, любой тест уже должен показывать, у среднего теста чувствительность 20 единиц) А есть  "ББ-Тесты", у них чувствительность 10 единиц, они уже неоном светиться должны при 40-то))
*шепотом* а кому невтерпеж, тот за неделю хотел узнать)))

----------


## polya

Не соглашусь. 40 ед - в крови, это не 40 ед в моче. В крови концентрация ХГЧ гораздо выше всегда. Знаю, что некоторые за день до предполагаемых КД сдают кровь - и там больше 100, а тесты не показывают.

----------


## Амина

*polya* , да, теперь соглашусь) Анализ на ХГЧ показывал 80мЕд/мл, а тест с чувствительностью 15мЕд/мл еще молчал...)

----------


## kazangi

Маринка, поздравляю!

----------


## Амина

Я в дневнике написала) Чтобы тему не засорять  :Wink:

----------


## polya

Поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ленка все ж заразила*)

----------

